# 2011 Trek Transport - Center Stand Suggestions?



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha,

I just acquired a new (used) Trek Transport in fantastic shape out here in Hawaii. Things are so crazy expensive out here I held off buying a Surly Dummy, Yuba Mundo etc for some time. Shipping alone would have killed me. Guess the wait was worth it. 

At any rate, the bike came with a regular plain-jane kick stand. I was wondering what people have done to retrofit a good, strong, stable center stand for this bike. I did a search on G and really didn't come up with anything for the Xport. Can you guys out here recommend something. Pictures? I'm thinking I'm going to have to engineer something myself. 

Thanks ahead of time. 

g


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if they have a drilled adapter for the Trek, but HaulinColin sells an aftermarket center stand called the "Rolling Jackass" to fit the BD/Xtracycle/Mundo. You might give them an eMail and see if they have a mounting option for the Trek.

rollingjackass.com


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha,

Thanks so much for the lead. I'll give HaulinColin a look. I saw rollingjackass.com. Looks great but quite pricey. Anyone else with rec's? Pictures? Thanks so much.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, it is pricy... but it WORKS. The review I can find easiest is my own Big Dummy thread here. If you use the "Search" you should be able to find more.... there are a lot of positive reviews around here.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new to you TT! I just picked a used one up on Monday locally(Nebraska). First used cargo bike I have seen in nearly 3 years of looking for a cargo bike. The kickstand that comes on it stock(is a double sided one) so far has worked well for me as long as the load is balanced reasonably well. The only markings I can find on it say "Maxload" but that doesn't help you much when doing a google search! But when I did, this one comes up as looking the most similar to stock, only all black as opposed to my silver one:
Amazon.com: M-Wave Double Leg Bicycle Kickstand (Black): Sports & Outdoors

I think the main issue you'll run into with our TTs is that the yoke is massive and goes the wrong way compared to most attachment points for double kickstands.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, yes, I've read great things about the jacka$$. Evandy, I remember reading your reviews when you got your bike. Looking great.

babytoes, yes, I saw that the Trek frame is a bit different from the other guys on the block. I'll look into it further. If I "engineer" anything, I'll be sure and post it up. 

Again, thanks you guys for your help and advice.


----------



## knibby (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have and/or planning to have kids. Rolling jackass is the o,ly way to go imo
Sent from my RM-820_nam_canada_200 using Board Express


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I think a LOT depends on your own, personal usage scenario...

If you are just looking at cargo, then you can probably go with just about anything. If you have a heavy load and a light kickstand, you can do without... Devo does and that man moves a bus on his bike! If you anticipate having kids and/or passengers frequently, then you need something that will be sturdy enough to withstand their jumping, twisting, and generally TRYING to make the bike fall over.

How are you planning to use the bike?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks. I'm mostly interested in stability when I am loading stuff up on the rear.

It came with two bags, triple chainring and BB7's front and rear for $700.



























It has a single, regular kickstand. So far it's been OK but I've had the bike only three days now and have been enjoying my daily commutes with it.


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*hi my kickstands for my trek transport just $20.00 for 2*

Just 2 ccm kickstand and very steady.
Thanks.
Transport trek


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that is interesting! Thanks transporttrek! I am in contact with Haulin Colin, he just made a prototype for the TT and sent it to a guy in Chicago. If he likes it and it works, he will sell them on the site. They will run what the RJ stands run as it is the same lower assembly with different upper attachment.
Now that I am serious about using the TT for all my needs, my grocery haul can get precarious with the stock stand and loading. I have to basically use a wall on one side to lean against so it won't fall. Which is easy to do when I get to the store and have nothing on my bike but when I get home, I can't ride it that close to a wall and not kill myself trying.
So for me, the RJ modified is what I probably will purchase. But the side stands look interesting. Do you have issues with them in any way?


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Not problem very steady it is the best for the money.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, I will give it a shot. It can't be worse than the stock kickstand alone. Where did you buy the black ones? Are they a certain size?


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Hi To Canadian Tire but ( Important that it self adjustable )Me I put two screws that do not move the watch pic but put the bags for ajustment before ok
Good luck.Sorry for my english lol

CCM Rear Mount Bike Kickstand | Canadian Tire


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks....yeah, I can see that adjustable would be important for stability and fit. Amazon has something similar for $8 a piece. Might as well try while I wait to see how the Rolling Jackass stand works out for the guy in Chicago. Who knows, I might end up not needing it after trying your double kickstand idea.

Thanks transporttrek for posting!


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

I am happy for you and good ride.
Good day!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Now that is interesting! Thanks transporttrek! I am in contact with Haulin Colin, he just made a prototype for the TT and sent it to a guy in Chicago. If he likes it and it works, he will sell them on the site. They will run what the RJ stands run as it is the same lower assembly with different upper attachment.
> Now that I am serious about using the TT for all my needs, my grocery haul can get precarious with the stock stand and loading. I have to basically use a wall on one side to lean against so it won't fall. Which is easy to do when I get to the store and have nothing on my bike but when I get home, I can't ride it that close to a wall and not kill myself trying.
> So for me, the RJ modified is what I probably will purchase. But the side stands look interesting. Do you have issues with them in any way?


Aloha, that's great news with potential JackA$$ solution. Also a great idea with the dual kick stand as the only time I would really want to have the real stability is when loading. However, my fear is when having them mounted on the side of the racks, they put extra stress on the rack and pin. I'm thinking I would want something that is supported at the frame somehow. I still am looking at the design problem and letting the little brain cells run around like them little Texans at TI. Thanks again, keep the ideas flowing.


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Hi gmats. If you are not exceeding 50 pounds per bag not you get a problem for rack and pin and is rather rare to put 50 pounds per bag is a bicycle not a truck lol...
Thanks Transport trek


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

transport trek said:


> Hi gmats. If you are not exceeding 50 pounds per bag not you get a problem for rack and pin and is rather rare to put 50 pounds per bag is a bicycle not a truck lol...
> Thanks Transport trek


You are right, great point.

EDIT: I rethought this a bit and wondered a bit. There is a bit more stress on the stand and the pin if you have the bike supported by the two stands (potentially). See, if you have the bike supported by the stands, generally (unless the stands are set up perfectly), the rear wheel will be off the ground. Therefore, you have the 50lb limit (yes, I realize the 50lb limit is rare) PLUS the partial weight of the bike, say something between 2/3-1/2 of about 45 lbs? Sorry, I am doing everything in lbs right now instead of KG. Am I making sense? At any rate, if it is working great for you, that is a moot point and not an issue. As I said above, great idea, thanks!! I like this out of box thinking and development. It this kind of thinking that allows us to work better solutions for what we have. Aloha!!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol....oooops! I routinely load mine down to the max every Saturday morning. This Trek will either break....or break me

I had wondered about the stands pushing up on the supports but if you have a load pushing down opposite(which without stands, the bag & rack is unsupported except by cotter pin & top of silver insert holder), then you sortof have a null stress effect since one pushes up while the other pushes down, KWIM? I would think only the stands supporting the bike via rack empty might cause issue since the racks are designed to intentionally fold upward and not downward(which helps support the bags & loads carried on the racks). But then how often are you hauling heavy enough loads NOT on your racks to counter the push up effect of the kickstands? 

I ultimately decided against the side stands simply because they stuck out too far folded or unfolded where I keep the bike on the side of my van. They nipped my ankle once and then caused my son a pretty nice rip in his pants as he was walking by to get in the vehicle. They stayed on for all of 2 days. Space wise and safety wise, they just won't work for us. The RJ is being patiently waited on while the guy tests it. I'll order one as so as I hear back from Colin. As much as we already use the bike and how much I load it down with, I can tell it will be worth it. I mean, it isn't like I was the person who paid full retail for it anyways....so I sortof am getting it for free in a way. Eh, good upgrade. I have spent worse money on stupid things that didn't work.


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Sorry that if is not work for you but for me it works very very well and I have never broken anything on my bicycle.I'll do my groceries and my bags full and my bicycle not fall when I put my bags ( Loading the Trek Transport on the Kickstand - YouTube ) and the heavier things canned food,liquor,beer,etc.. I put in the hand tool Fat max.
Stupid things for you but for me work great with my kickstands .A cargo bike is a bicycle not a truck but sometimes I ask myself questions when I see these pictures lol.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, heavens no, I wasn't implying your solution was stupid in any way. Forgive me if it seemed like that, I apologize. I wanted the cheaper solution to work, trust me. Dropping $350 on a kickstand is boardering on stupid, is what I meant. And that I have spent money on dumber stuff that didn't make life easier, which kickstands would be useful and probably money well spent in the end.

We had a few kickstands laying around our garage and I tried them. They worked as you describe them to, it is just where my bike is stored, it is a hazard as the kickstands poke out and catch legs as we walk by to get in the van. So it was a safety thing as to why they didn't work for us. But they did work wonderfully for loads and stability, just like you advised that they would.

Thanks for the tips, I am sure others will find them useful.


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes an idea is good for one but not necessarily good for another.
Good day Nakedbabytoes and good luck for another solutions.
Transport trek


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*Ursus Jumbo double kickstand $69.99*

Just a suggestion

URSUS Alloy Double leg KickStand JUMBO Black - Albabici

Ursus Centerstand. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ursus Jumbo Double Kickstand - Daniel Moore Photography

In french ( [test] Béquilles double - Vélotaf.com: Pédaler utile, vivre mieux )


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

transport trek said:


> Just a suggestion
> 
> URSUS Alloy Double leg KickStand JUMBO Black - Albabici
> 
> ...


Wow, that guy makes some really nice stuff. Thanks for the find.


----------

